# Syrian improvised weapons - with pics



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Without turning this into a support them or against them topic, take a look at http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2013/02/diy-weapons-of-the-syrian-rebels/100461/ for a picture review of a wide variety of weapons the Syrian rebels are using. A great example of people living in a SHTF situation and making do with what they got.

Specifically, the armored vehicles, sling shot gernade launchers and the video game controlled machine gun are all very interesting to see.



> Nearly two years after the start of Syria's popular uprising, the conflict has evolved into a slow-moving, brutal civil war with many players and no clear end in sight. Multiple rebel groups across the country continue to fight President Bashar al-Assad's forces, using any weapons they can get their hands on. While the rebels are using many modern weapons, they've also come up with their own makeshift solutions. In these weapons workshops, anti-aircraft guns are welded to pickup trucks and armor shields are attached to machine guns and cars. Mortar shell nose cones are turned on lathes and explosives are mixed by hand. Homemade grenades are launched by jury-rigged shotguns or giant slingshots in the urban battlefields of Aleppo and Damascus. Gathered here are a few examples of the hand-built munitions of the Syrian rebels. [38 photos]


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

If they are capable of that, what is a populace with better access to information, materials, tools, and skills capable of?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

zombieresponder said:


> If they are capable of that, what is a populace with better access to information, materials, tools, and skills capable of?


That but it was exactly what I was thinking, with the proper motivation of course.

There goes that "List" thing again!


----------



## Indiana_Jones (Nov 15, 2011)

We sure could learn from those guys. When are we going to prep for this kind of activity? We're going to need it soon.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

CulexPipiens thank you that was quite interesting.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

My rocket motors suck.never could get that right.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Either those pictures are for propaganda purposes or they're not typical of the rebels groups in Syria. Obama gave sophisticated weapons to the Muslim Brotherhood in Libya. That's why he let Americans die in Benghazi rather than see an American helicopter shot down by Libyans with American weapons. He gave the Muslim Brotherhood so many weapons that they've ended up in Syria and most likely in Jordan too. The goal is for the entire Middle East to be under the control of the Muslim Brotherhood (except for Iran and possibly Iraq).


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Magus said:


> My rocket motors suck.never could get that right.


...took a while for *my* eyebrows to grow back, too.....


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Amazing photos CulexPipiens, thanks. Wonder what the white looking stuff they're pouring into the 'firebombs' is(Pic #31), doesn't look like gas...maybe a mixture of sorts :dunno:


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Davarm said:


> That but it was exactly what I was thinking, with the proper motivation of course.
> 
> There goes that "List" thing again!


List? There ain't no stinking list. 

Dav I know that "list thing" is a stab at TPTB, and I love it, but I betcha they have worn out at least six ink pens, filled up two "Big Chief" notebooks, and have finally run out of reasons to put me on their lists. 

Well now let me see what lists I could possible be on. Retired Military, former Militia member, Vietnam Vet, retired L.E., former gun store owner, own multiple firearms bought from a dealer, a member of this site, a life member of the NRA, and last (but absolutely not least) a known 3% Patriot that totally believes in our Constitution and it's amendments.

So how many lists do you think I am on?  
Another question is..do I honestly care about their stinking lists? The answer to that question is very simple...TPTB can try to "play well with others" or go pound sand.


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

CulexPipeins thanks for sharing. A lot of the photos look like practical application of many items in the Anarchist Cookbook. Never did trust the shotgun mortor idea though. Was impressed with the ingenuity of the items.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I thought you could only use those big fat pencils to write in the "Big Chief" tablets!

There was a time when the thought of being on just one of those lists scared the Poop out of me, not anymore. TPTB have made it so that everyone is guilty of something with all the ridiculous junk on the books so now so we are all probably on more "Lists" than we can count.

May as well make good use of those tablets and make the list good ones. When TSHTF, they will be coming after me so whats another list or two?

BTW, those are Credentials to be proud of and I thank you for your Patriotism and Service! 


oldvet said:


> List? There ain't no stinking list.
> 
> Dav I know that "list thing" is a stab at TPTB, and I love it, but I betcha they have worn out at least six ink pens, filled up two "Big Chief" notebooks, and have finally run out of reasons to put me on their lists.
> 
> ...


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Davarm said:


> I thought you could only use those big fat pencils to write in the "Big Chief" tablets!
> 
> There was a time when the thought of being on just one of those lists scared the Poop out of me, not anymore. TPTB have made it so that everyone is guilty of something with all the ridiculous junk on the books so now so we are all probably on more "Lists" than we can count.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dav, and I totally agree about not worrying about their stupid a$$ed lists.

Someone in the "land of make believe and idiots" (DC) needs to take all of those lists, compile them all into one huge list, then get a very large jar of lubricant, bend over, and well I imagine you can figure out the rest. 
However the only problem with that suggestion is that "they" would probably enjoy it.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

CP, thanks for posting that, those folks came up with some outstanding improvised weapons. It just goes to show what the average Citizen or Citizens are capable of doing. I can't begin to imagine what we in this Country could and would come up with if we had to.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Magus said:


> My rocket motors suck.never could get that right.


Sugar rockets or something else?


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

If it works and solves the issue - then who are we to judge. We should take notes


----------



## Recon911 (Mar 15, 2013)

CulexPipiens said:


> Without turning this into a support them or against them topic, take a look at http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2013/02/diy-weapons-of-the-syrian-rebels/100461/ for a picture review of a wide variety of weapons the Syrian rebels are using. A great example of people living in a SHTF situation and making do with what they got.
> 
> Specifically, the armored vehicles, sling shot gernade launchers and the video game controlled machine gun are all very interesting to see.


I've been in the military most of my life and even I am impressed with the weapons in these pictures as crude as they may be, it seems to be working for they and obtaining the desired results. Just imagine what could be made in America....


----------

